# Marcie



## markt3857 (Apr 20, 2013)

....has just had her first season and finished about 2 weeks ago. However, we notice that occasionally we get a faint smell of 'iron' from her still. She's fine in herself (can't believe she's a year old now!)

Anyone had experience of this? Don't want to take her to the vets unneccessarily

Thanks


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Be interested to know the answer to this myself.....for future reference.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

markt3857 said:


> ....has just had her first season and finished about 2 weeks ago. However, we notice that occasionally we get a faint smell of 'iron' from her still. She's fine in herself (can't believe she's a year old now!)
> 
> Anyone had experience of this? Don't want to take her to the vets unneccessarily
> 
> Thanks


Well ruby has just finished her first season, she got "bonked" by a castrated Ralph (successfully) 6 times!! 
She's had a lovely bath and a nice groom,(today) I can't say I've noticed a smell from her, although I'm worried about phantom pregnancy now. 
I had her at the vets yesterday to check all is well and to book her spay - a minimum of 3 months since ending her season. 
Just keep checking her teats for swelling x


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

OH MY!!!! SIX TIMES???? Holy Moley! hee hee


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Nanci said:


> OH MY!!!! SIX TIMES???? Holy Moley! hee hee


I know!!! And that was with maximum effort & ruby wearing underpants to prevent it!! 
I have good breeding stock on my hands ha x


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Hi, no we didn't smell anything from Nina after her season had ended but she got a lovely groom when she finished!


----------

